# General > Pets Corner >  Tellington Touch

## Liz

I was watching Sarah Fisher on This Morning working with a dog who had a real problem being groomed and amongst other things she used Tellington Touch which looked really good and I would like to try this on Benjy.

I just wondered whether anyone has used this and, if so, can you recommend any books or DVDs to get me started?

Thanks! :Grin:

----------


## doyle

What is Tellington Touch Liz? Both my dogs don't like to be groomed but it's a must as one of them is a cross beardie and she HAS to get done regularly, whether she likes it or not. I would far rather it if grooming was a less stressful experience for both her and me!

----------


## Liz

Ttouch is a form of very gentle massage using only small circles.

They didn't actually go into in much detail on the programme but you can see how they dealt with a dog who wouldn't let them groom her at all.
http://www.itv.com/lifestyle/thismor...e/animalasbos/

Thankfully, Benjy isn't too bad with the groomer (apart from the drier which he hates!) but hates being groomed at home!

I have looked at Amazon and bought a few books on the subject so am hoping I can help Benjy relax more as he does get quite stressed at times. ::

----------


## Rictina

I have heard about this & very good reports about it.

It has been reccommened to me for my girl who suffers with itchy skin (Atopic).

It will be intresting to hear how you go on Liz.

----------


## cameroncara

I have had this done to my horse 2 years ago he got caught in his rug and put his pelvis out, the vet had said about sending him away for xrays etc, but i decided to spend £40 and get a lovely girl Emma from inverness to come up and see Bracken after 2hrs working with him and then leaving me exercise sheets etc he was fine the best £40 spent as god knows what it would have cost for x-rays transport etc.

----------


## Jovi

Hi Liz, I have a book, "The Tellington Touch", that you are more than welcome to have a look at. It gives descriptions and diagrams of all the 'touches'. Very effective with dogs and horses.

----------


## Liz

> I have heard about this & very good reports about it.
> 
> It has been reccommened to me for my girl who suffers with itchy skin (Atopic).
> 
> It will be intresting to hear how you go on Liz.


I will certainly let you know how I get on Rictina. I have to say I have just massaged Benjy using the ttouch method and he is very relaxed! :Grin: 




> I have had this done to my horse 2 years ago he got caught in his rug and put his pelvis out, the vet had said about sending him away for xrays etc, but i decided to spend £40 and get a lovely girl Emma from inverness to come up and see Bracken after 2hrs working with him and then leaving me exercise sheets etc he was fine the best £40 spent as god knows what it would have cost for x-rays transport etc.


That's good to know. Could you give me contact details for Emma?




> Hi Liz, I have a book, "The Tellington Touch", that you are more than welcome to have a look at. It gives descriptions and diagrams of all the 'touches'. Very effective with dogs and horses.


That is ever so kind of you Jovi but I have actually ordered some books. :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

Thanks Liz.  :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

> I have had this done to my horse 2 years ago he got caught in his rug and put his pelvis out, the vet had said about sending him away for xrays etc, but i decided to spend £40 and get a lovely girl Emma from inverness to come up and see Bracken after 2hrs working with him and then leaving me exercise sheets etc he was fine the best £40 spent as god knows what it would have cost for x-rays transport etc.


 

Yes, it was Emma who was tellling me all about it she has the pet shop in Inverness if its the same girl.

----------


## veekay

The dog trainer at Ashmont Canine training has been doing this for years it is brilliant.  Works on horses and  lots of other animals to.  Get a book and read up it is worth it

----------


## Liz

> The dog trainer at Ashmont Canine training has been doing this for years it is brilliant.  Works on horses and  lots of other animals to.  Get a book and read up it is worth it


That is interesting to know veekay.

I have a few books coming home so looking forward to learning how to do TT.
Benjy enjoys being massaged anyway and gets a really 'gooey' look on his face! ::

----------


## cameroncara

> Yes, it was Emma who was tellling me all about it she has the pet shop in Inverness if its the same girl.


Yeah its the same emma,
this is her website.
http://www.touchinghorses.co.uk/news.htm

----------

